# Is a single t5HO lamp sufficient for a 33g



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi there!

I am really new to this whole plant/fish world. So far, I absolutely love it. While I finally got all my fishies stable and really getting the hang of it, I want to slowly expand.

With that said, I wanted to create a tank with a riccia bed across the bottom of the whole tank. Will a single T5 HO lamp suffice? I have a really good opportunity right now to purchase one but i don't want to be too quick to make the purchase. I have a 33gallon tank.

Also, what is the most ideal substrate to use for riccia? Will the normal aquarium pebbles that I have currently work? Thanks for all your help.

I've done much research and each time i THINK I've got my answers, someone else somewhere along the line says otherwise...

anywho, this is the look I am going for. any input would be greatly appreciated:
http://www.israquarium.co.il/PlantsPhoto/Riccia fluitans-decor.jpg


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Well, the light you have should do pretty well. Some will say wattage doesnt always matter.. but what how many watts is that light? I have 108 watts of T5HO and its a bit too much, I am having to dose high ferts and get some DIY co2 set up to compensate for TOO MUCH light. 

Riccia really is a no-subtrate plant - try sandwiching it between 2 layers of mesh and using it as a carpeting plant like that.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lets start with the riccia as it does best floating.
it does not have roots like most plants and would need to be attached some how to get the look in your picture.
and from research i did on T5HO lights they count each watt as 1.5watts.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

My 10g mostly shrimp tank. - Tropical Fish Forums at the Age of Aquariums

theres a link to someone's shrimp journal, where they have gotten riccia to grow into mesh quite successfully, but for your application, you'd need some very flexible mesh!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Riccia is meant to be a floating plant because it doesn't grow roots. It gets its nutrients from the surrounding water. So the choice of substrate is not important for Riccia. You can stay with the plain gravel. You have to tie or find a way to hold them down on the bottom if you want to achieve that look. It will take quite a bit of upkeep since they tend to squeeze out and float to the surface as they grow. One trick I used is to get yourself some stainless steel wire (or soldering wire spool, the ones without lead but just tin) and coil the wire around to make a shape of a spring about 2-3 inch in diameter. make the spring about 5-6 inch length or shorter if you prefer. Stick a bunch of Riccia inside it and half burry the spring on the bottom. The gravel will hold it in place and after a while, the Riccia will grow and totally cover the spring so you will not see it. Easy to move around and replace if needed. Trouble with it though is that as I said, it will tend to squeeze out some and pieces will come up to the surface after a while... so maintenance needed.

Riccia doesn't need high light to grow well. I think one T5HO would be enough to make them grow. They won't grow as fast as if you had more light but sometimes it is a blessing and it will give you more time to do other things and less effort to maintain it.

Riccia doesn't like liquid carbon (ie: Flourish Excel or Metricide 14) so if you are thinking about adding that on a regular basis may not be such a good idea. The odd dosing on occasion is OK and doesn't hurt them from my experience.


----------



## AquaScaper (Dec 13, 2010)

A T5 HO is a great choice of lighting; it is affordable and good bang for your buck. I would recommend getting a dual fixture to bring up the Watts per gallon, then get plants suited for your particular environment. Ideally, depending on what plants you want, 2-3 watts a gallon intensifies the colors of your fish while sustaining good plant growth.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks everyone! The T5HO lamp is a single 39w light. From some of the research I've done, riccia grows best with roughly 1.5-2wpg. If adzi is correct, 39x1.5 will not fall far from that range. 

I have read many threads on getting the riccia to stay but Captured Moments definitely has one of the most unique ideas by far! lol! I've seen many ppl using the wire mesh method, hair mesh, even a bath loufa, but as mentioned above, I think it will be too much work to upkeep the tank. 

I will give the T5HO the green light and keep my gravel. Once I have enough grown, I will see where my imagination will take me with the decorating aspect. thanks for everyones help. btw, I don't plan on doing the CO2...atleast not yet. Most of my research findings indicate that riccia can do without CO2

thanks everyone =) if I get the tank looking that purdy, I'll post pics!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

When I did Riccia I just used a hairnet and tied it onto a piece of slate. But then whenever I trimmed the Riccia floated everywhere and became a huge nuisance, and that was the end of my foray into keeping Riccia.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

^ I have a feeling that may happen with me too! lol! but it's worth trying =)


----------

